# Express your love for zyzz brah!! You miring?



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Zyzz is king of asthetics brah


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

And here we go........


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Mirin' hard brah


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

**** off


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

uh oh


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

I think Zyzz should be banned discussion on the forum.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm not mirin' them teeth brah...


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

who is it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FFS he was a **** and that's that!

Any bell-end that starts a thread on this tool should be negged


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I love ZYZZZZZZ is he dead yet ????

anyone know ??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> FFS he was a **** and that's that!
> 
> Any bell-end that starts a thread on this tool should be negged


did flinty tell you to say that :lol:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Don't be a sad **** be a sick **** u mirin


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> did flinty tell you to say that :lol:


no i didnt, He seems to be speaking for himself quite a lot just lately, (will have to put a stop to this ) lol !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> did flinty tell you to say that :lol:


Shut it 5 bellies! :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

U can neg me haha ur like the old bill got bullied at school joined the old bill ur like a sh1t version u got NEGGING POWERS. Dangerous Man


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Big ape said:


> U can neg me haha ur like the old bill got bullied at school joined the old bill ur like a sh1t version u got NEGGING POWERS. Dangerous Man


can anyone translate this nonsense please?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Big ape said:


> U can neg me haha ur like the old bill got bullied at school joined the old bill ur like a sh1t version u got NEGGING POWERS. Dangerous Man


Its the internet!

We're all well hard!!!!!

And ****s!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

he was a sikkant brah!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> can anyone translate this nonsense please?


It's English asscraper?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> can anyone translate this nonsense please?


i quite like the cut of his jib !!!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Its the internet!
> 
> We're all well hard!!!!!
> 
> And ****s!


Naughty geeza


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Big ape said:


> It's English asscraper?


if that's English then you are clearly retarded


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Feels he got authority because he can " neg someone " that is some bullsh1t


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Big ape said:


> Naughty geeza


Rock hard geeza you mean, my dads hard too!

We're all hard on this general conversation forum


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Big ape said:


> Feels he got authority because he can " neg someone " that is some bullsh1t


thanks. I feel old


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Big ape said:


> Feels he got authority because he can " neg someone " that is some bullsh1t


hes a shortar$e so give him a break


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Big ape said:


> Feels he got authority because he can " neg someone " that is some bullsh1t


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

i say we neg everyone who makes these BS threads


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Stop NEGGING .... Eat rice cakes !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

A neg isnt just for christmas


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Big ape said:


> Feels he got authority because he can " neg someone " that is some bullsh1t


Do you know how to quote .... Give us a clue who your on about??

This thread is bullsh1t, only a **** would start another man worship thread 

So that makes you..... Well, you know where I'm going


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

He's looking extremely lean these days....


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can someone please explain why this dead Aussie pr**k who was litterally a victim of his own importance has such a gay followong on this forum ?

Its getting beyond pathetic TBH...


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> i say we neg everyone who makes these BS threads


I am poise TBH...


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Neg lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Fat said:


> He's looking extremely lean these days....


His teeth aint so feckin white now are they lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fat said:


> He's looking extremely lean these days....


To be fair "WHO THE FCUK IS MIRIN HIM NOW "


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am poise TBH...


Im right behind you on this one mate :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

expletive said:


> Im right behind you on this one mate :thumb:


no change there then (you behind another male) pmsl X


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> no change there then (you behind another male) pmsl X


should never need to explain the joke


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Wonky eyed = strong aesthetics brah


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> should never need to explain the joke


well you just ruined it now...


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

why is he such a big deal ? com'on now that's hilarious.. the guy was ripped like any beach guys in california, no mass at all so i dont get the all zyzz talk thing ? :confused1:

he was skinny and now more skinny lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> well you just ruined it now...


couldnt help it :crying:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> no change there then (you behind another male) pmsl X


Aint behind me and I suggested it!

Last night meant nothing to him, NOTHING!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> couldnt help it :crying:


i see your determined not to let anyone be as funny as you ..

its an insecurity things isnt it ??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> Aint behind me and I suggested it!
> 
> Last night meant nothing to him, NOTHING!


i said Male !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> i said Male !!


I was strapped up


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> i see your determined not to let anyone be as funny as you ..
> 
> its an insecurity things isnt it ??


if its not worrying about my small penis its that yes


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BR0ID said:


> I was strapped up


ahh i see.. i thought you still had a syringe sticking in your leg !!

my bad


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

am all for turning someone red :devil2:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> if its not worrying about my small penis its that yes


why worry mate you have had it all your life !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rq355 said:


> am all for turning someone red :devil2:


yeah i bet he is sh1tting himself now


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> why worry mate you have had it all your life !!!


yeh but the rest of me was a lot smaller then too :sad:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> I was strapped up


Don't worry Rob, your so ickle i could put you in my pocket

Only stood behind all you other **** so i can sort your messes out for you, you need looking after


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

expletive said:


> Don't worry Rob, your so ickle i could put you in my pocket
> 
> Only stood behind all you other **** so i can sort your messes out for you, you need looking after


LMFAO

Yes, your correct


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yeah i bet he is sh1tting himself now


pmsl lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fat said:


>


cool Mac and Kenny progress pics


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> cool Mac and Kenny progress pics


 :lol: Reps


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

pretty much what i do with my gf on a wed night


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

*** is back lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Bruze said:


> pretty much what i do with my gf on a wed night


How fcuking desperately sad is that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I find thisa pr**k about as entertaining and interesting as Victoria fu*king Beckham and they have the same stupid pout as well !


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Suck d1ck fat i just linked to the legacy video. We all know your the one that loves these men so much. Which is why you take so much DNP in hope to be as ripped as zyzz and sonny. Go overdose please.

haha only joking bro, you will never be aesthetic!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Suck d1ck fat i just linked to the legacy video. We all know your the one that loves these men so much. Which is why you take so much DNP in hope to be as ripped as zyzz and sonny. Go overdose please.
> 
> haha only joking bro, you will never be aesthetic!


i swear everytime you post your getting bigger in your avi !!!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Bruze said:


> pretty much what i do with my gf on a wed night


The more I see of Zyzz the more of a pr1ck I think he was. No, Im not jealous of him, he looks pretty good. But he was a narcissistic nob.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Suck d1ck fat i just linked to the legacy video. We all know your the one that loves these men so much. Which is why you take so much DNP in hope to be as ripped as zyzz and sonny. Go overdose please.
> 
> haha only joking bro, you will never be aesthetic!


I have more chance than you


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Zyzz inspired me


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bruze said:


> Zyzz inspired me


to post cringeworthy bollocks on internet forums?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

im going on a neg fest


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> im going on a neg fest


do it camel lover X


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I want to fck zyzz in the ass


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> do it camel lover X


Someone needs to join me cos my negs dont do sh!t pmsl


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bruze said:


> pretty much what i do with my gf on a wed night


You sit in front of web cam, play with your hair and get her to kiss your bicep and lift her legs up and then post on to youtube?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Someone needs to join me cos my negs dont do sh!t pmsl


Give names and I'll do it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Someone needs to join me cos my negs dont do sh!t pmsl


Just hit Bruze, big ape next


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

them bones them bones them dry bones

YOU MIRIN BRAH !!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> them bones them bones them dry bones
> 
> YOU MIRIN BRAH !!!


How did he get the dry look? Deca?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fat said:


> How did he get the dry look? Deca?


Just a handful of clen mate.. oh and 5 minutes in the crematorium


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fat said:


>


awesome . i like the way his cuts are coming in that pic lol

repped !!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

He actually seems to put the girls leg down because it's stopping people seeing his face.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

He was in better shape than anyone on here!

Smells like jealousy round these parts...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> He was in better shape than anyone on here!
> 
> Smells like jealousy round these parts...


WHY does this jealousy bullsh*t always raise its head on this ?

He HAS fu*k all for me to be jealous of, and l mean that sincerely.

The man was an arrogant pr**k and is now dead. So what he had a fu*king 6 pack, big fu*king deal.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> WHY does this jealousy bullsh*t always raise its head on this ?
> 
> He HAS fu*k all for me to be jealous of, and l mean that sincerely.
> 
> The man was an arrogant pr**k and is now dead. So what he had a fu*king 6 pack, big fu*king deal.


your just jelous


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Prophecy said:


> He was in better shape than anyone on here!
> 
> Smells like jealousy round these parts...


than ANYONE on here? i highly fukin doubt that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kingdale said:


> your just jelous


Jealous as fu*k over a dead aussie who loved himself mate, yeah sure l am.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Did the little *** wear a syrup?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Jealous as fu*k over a dead aussie who loved himself mate, yeah sure l am.


was just winding you up couldnt resist  . i need to find something to do


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

m575 said:


> than ANYONE on here? i highly fukin doubt that


X2, there's some very good physiques on here.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ANGLIK said:


> X2, there's some very good physiques on here.


irrelevant. standard zyzz bummer response to anyone bored/baffled/sick of these threads is you're jealous, havent achieved anywhere near what he has, not as aesthetic, etc*

*usually in some strange language that appears to be written by retards


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

nobody is jelous of maggot food


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i got negged by wildebeest for my posts lol wtf... looks like someone needs lighting up like blackpool !!! little bronze cnut !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> i got negged by wildebeest for my posts lol wtf... looks like someone needs lighting up like blackpool !!! little bronze cnut !!!


Cant find his post to neg the tw*t mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Cant find his post to neg the tw*t mate.


will find one for you lol !!!


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

i thought he was in good shape man, i dont think he was anywhere near the size of a bodybuilder or to be compared to one but to the public eye he was in good shape, and to the people that didnt like him im not trying to rub anyone up the wrong way but i felt he was liked a lot by the generation of young bodybuilders like people just starting... but i have to admit when i first saw his videos i didn't like him but i grew to like the guy just lads having a good time.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Whoa! You guys are so defensive! So defensive that it almost sounds like jealousy...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> Whoa! You guys are so defensive! So defensive that it almost sounds like jealousy...


its more frustration mate. my zyzz mousemat has become too worn to see the aesthetics any more and threads like this just bring up bad memories


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Cant find his post to neg the tw*t mate.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/171634-would-u-have-stopped-11.html#post2968257

3rd post down mate lol he dont post very often, and to be fair i think he has made a mistake he meant to neg someone else !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Prophecy said:


> Whoa! You guys are so defensive! So defensive that it almost sounds like jealousy...


Man with no traps says what ????


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Pmsl and to think i started all this off - i let my thread die though...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Why is it always the most unaesthetic skinny guys on here defend him most


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Pmsl and to think i started all this off - i let my thread die though...


you see . fcukin growing with each post... be careful mate you will be too big at this rate !!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

expletive said:


> Why is it always the most unaesthetic skinny guys on here defend him most


Cause its easier for skinny people to relate to skinny people :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> you see . fcukin growing with each post... be careful mate you will be too big at this rate !!!


I'm more interested in what hes pointing to this time


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> I'm more interested in what hes pointing to this time


hes lacing up his trainers mate


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I'm more interested in what hes pointing to this time


Tinky Winky


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Man with no traps says what ????


That's an old pic. Now I have bigger arms, but still no traps and a big belly. 

Fcuk sake lads every post here I've been winding you up. It's too easy.

I do actually think Zyzz is great shape and personally that's the shape that appeals to me more than anything else, but obviously it's a personal choice.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Fvck sake, empire boy was in better shape than zyzz lmao


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I love how everyone is getting so ****ed off haha.

He was only 22 years old, had a great physique (anyone who says he was skinny is an idiot), and his videos were obviously meant to come across as annoying and over the top. He passed away at a very young age, so R.I.P. Some of the posts are quite insensitive tbh...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Zyzz was nothing special now will those of you swinging from his scrotum and fingering his prostate please stop


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Prophecy, please shut the **** about him or you'll see him very shortly.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Wow men over 40 convincing eachover to neg someone on a Internet forum = life has hit the fan


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Big ape said:


> Wow men over 40 convincing eachover to neg someone on a Internet forum = life has hit the fan


I'm 20 and will be negging you now.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Big ape said:


> Wow men over 40 convincing eachover to neg someone on a Internet forum = life has hit the fan


I'll have you know that some of my best friends are over 40


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Fat said:


> I'm 20 and will be negging you now.


U sure u ain't hunting down more naked men on twitter We know ur secret u ain't got to stay in that closet no more


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

chilli said:


> I'll have you know that some of my best friends are over 40


And convincing eachover to neg people on a forum ?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Not 40 yet fella, have a power neg


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

expletive said:


> Not 40 yet fella, have a power neg


Bless ya


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Does someone want to power rep me so my negs mean more?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

40 next year :thumb:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

lukeee said:


> 40 next year :thumb:


I hope ur life don't evolve around neggin brah


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Big ape said:


> I hope ur life don't evolve around neggin brah


evolve or revolve?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

22, **** me he looked way older than that.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Revolve.. iPhone quick text says what it wants


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Fat said:


> Prophecy, please shut the **** about him or you'll see him very shortly.


I loved him, and he was a legend.

How would I see him shortly? He's dead. No-one will ever see him again.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Wildebeest, why are you negging me? Lol



Prophecy said:


> I loved him, and he was a legend.
> 
> How would I see him shortly? He's dead. No-one will ever see him again.


Legend? He died from abusing drugs..


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Fat said:


> Legend? He died from abusing drugs..


Don't you? Or the majority of people on this forum? LOL!

Negged.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Prophecy said:


> Don't you? Or the majority of people on this forum? LOL!
> 
> Negged.


I'm alive?


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Fat said:


> I'm alive?


Well I'm sure he didn't intend to kill himself now did he?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

yay another Zyzz thread , now i get to call him a **** all over again


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Big ape said:


> Revolve.. iPhone quick text says what it wants


Yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhh.... :whistling:


----------



## Spiratus (Mar 20, 2012)

I understand a lot of you won't like Zyzz, because he is quite effeminate, isn't your typical bodybuilder and you may think he doesn't deserve the respect he got, but he had extremely good proportions, and entertained and inspired a LOT of people, including myself, therefore I have a lot of respect for him


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

if people spent more time concentrating on their own physique rather than masturbating over this clowns one, then they might get a bit closer to where they want to be


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fat said:


>


whats gok wan got to do with all this? :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fat said:


>


he does a cracking mong face


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hes got that mongy look about him hasnt he.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

The chinese guy is Zyzz's brother in-law.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fat said:


> The chinese guy is Zyzz's brother in-law.


Zyzz had no sisters and wasn't married


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fat said:


> The chinese guy is Zyzz's brother in-law.


heard of him, called Dong Jyzz


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Zyzz had no sisters and wasn't married


he did!


----------

